# Toshiba 42" LCD



## jobrone (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a toshiba 42" lcd tv. When I turn the cable box on I have to wait a couple of minutes before turning on the tv or there is no sound only static, but the picture works fine. Also when i play my Playstation 3 i have to do the same thing and when I quit a game and try to restart it it does the same thing. I have to turn the tv off for a few minutes to get the sound back. It's very frustrating. I bought the tv online because it was too big for my car, so I sort of just lived with it, but i'm really sick of it. I can't just turn the tv on and start watching. I'm wondering what the problem is and if there is any way to fix it without having to take the tv somewhere to be fixed.


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

I would try emailing Toshiba tech support about it or I'm sure they have a # you call call for support. Also make sure you do it BEFORE the warranty runs out


----------

